# What's ARO 2011?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

and, is it worth buying? It ran a registry scan, and found over 8000 errors. For a new computer with not much on it, this seems excessive, but it IS slower that a few weeks ago when I went online.
I have Mcafee viris protection.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

In short, no. CCleaner will do a comparable job.


----------

